# Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz



## jemkein (17. Juni 2014)

*Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*

Ich habe mir die Tage einen gebrauchten PC gekauft dieser dient als 2. PC er soll möglichst 24/7 Laufen und das auf 100%.
Verbaut ist der Amd Fx- 8350 auf einem Gigabyte GA-78-LMT-USB 3.0 in einem Sharkoon Rex gehäuse(Glaube8).
Habe ihn neu mit einer SSD ausgestattet und mit dem AMD kühler probiert welcher verbaut ist/war, er wurde zu warm und hat sich abgeschaltet(war auch zu erwarten).
Also muss ein Lüfter her der in das Gehäuse passt und verdammt gut kühlt (Möchte ihn am liebsten OverClocken Ziel: 4,6Ghz).
Ich würde mir am liebsten die Kompakt WaKü Corsair Hydro Series H100i 240mm Extreme Performance CPU WaKü kaufen.
Jedoch habe ich kein Platz für eine Kompakt WaKü im Gehäuse.
Nun zu eigentlichen Frage, ist es möglich die WaKü durch einen Trick irgendwie anders zu befestigen oder Außerhalb des Gehäuses?
Wenn nein, dann gebt mir bitte Vorschläge welchen Kühler ich stattdessen verwenden kann ( preis bis 120€ und Lautstärke ist egal da er sowieso in einem Nachbarraum steht.

Gruß


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juni 2014)

Um welches Gehäuse geht es denn eigentlich?


----------



## jemkein (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Um welches Gehäuse geht es denn eigentlich?


 





jemkein schrieb:


> I in einem Sharkoon Rex gehäuse(Glaube8).


 
Laut der Auktion ein Sharkoon Rex USB 3.0 jedoch habe ich dieses nirgends gefunden.
Ich könnte kein Aufkleber o.ä auf dem Gehäuse erkennen.
Vom Aussehen sieht es aus wie Sharkoon Rex 8


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juni 2014)

Hat das oben keine Zwei Lüfterplätze?


----------



## jemkein (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*

Nein, also ich kann gerade nicht nachgucken, aber soweit ich weiß hat nur die WaKü Edition die 2Plätze oben.


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juni 2014)

Verdammt :/


Dann musst du wohl auf einen normalen Kühler umsteigen oder eine Leistungsstärke kleine 120'er WaKü nehmen.


----------



## jemkein (17. Juni 2014)

Es wäre doch möglich, ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen und dort die Komponenten einzubauen, oder? 

Bzw welchen kühler würdest du empfehlen der genügen kühlt?


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juni 2014)

jemkein schrieb:


> Es wäre doch möglich, ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen und dort die Komponenten einzubauen, oder?



Natürlich. Kaufe ein billiges wie das Aerovool Strike x One und das hat oben zwei Plätze 

Diese hier:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azzih (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*

Diese Kompaktwakü taugen eh net sonderlich viel. Durch den kleinen Radiator sind die Lüfter meist nicht sonderlich leise und die kleinen Pumpen machen meist noch nervige Geräusche dazu. Dazu sind die Temperaturen nicht wirklich besser als mit nem guten Luftkühler. Ich würde dir raten das Geld lieber in nen vernünftigen Towerkühler zu stecken, die gehn ab 30€ los und sind heute eigentlich kaum noch hörbar.


----------



## Addi (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*



azzih schrieb:


> Diese Kompaktwakü taugen eh net sonderlich viel. Durch den kleinen Radiator sind die Lüfter meist nicht sonderlich leise und die kleinen Pumpen machen meist noch nervige Geräusche dazu. Dazu sind die Temperaturen nicht wirklich besser als mit nem guten Luftkühler. Ich würde dir raten das Geld lieber in nen vernünftigen Towerkühler zu stecken, die gehn ab 30€ los und sind heute eigentlich kaum noch hörbar.


 
THIS !

Ich würde den hier nehmen, voraus gesetzt er passt in dein Gehäuse. 

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Willst du wirklich richtig overclocken dann(voraus gesetzt er passt in dein Gehäuse. ):

EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MARCU5 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*

Wenn oben keine Plätze sind, wirds kritisch. Ich habe selbst eine H100 und die schläuche sind jetzt nicht so sonderlich lang dass du den Radiator irgendwo an der Front des Gehäuses montieren kannst. Du kannst natürlich auch (etwas handwerkliches Geschick vorausgesetzt) oben selbst Haltepunkte und lufteinlässe für 2 120er Lüfter Bohren und dann dort die H100 befestigen. Ob das im Endeffekt so schön ist, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln 


Ich würde an deiner Stelle zur H60 greifen und diese an den Platz des vorhandenen Gehäuselüfter im Heck montieren. 

Dazu kannst du noch die hier: Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz - black nickel: Amazon.de: Elektronik

kaufen und so den vorher demontierten lüfter ebenfalls weiter an der H60 nutzen. Somit ist die H60 dann in Push-Pull-Konfiguration und reicht leistungstechnisch fast an die größere H80 heran. Das reicht allemale um den FX zu kühlen. Meine H100 hat mit Standarttakt überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem FX und schafft sogar 4,5 GHz bei 1,5 V Vcore so, dass die CPU nicht überhitzt. Da du den 8350 hast und somit weniger hoch OCen musst um auf 4,5 bis 4,6 GHz zu kommen, müsste das bei dir auch mit der H60 in Push-Pull gut gehen


----------



## Icedaft (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*

@Goyoma, bist nen kleiner Sparfuchs gell?  Wenn der FX gut gekühlt und im 24h-Betrieb mit OC betrieben werden soll, dann darf es ruhig etwas mit mehr "Bumms" sein:

Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094), Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000), Noctua NH-D15, be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019), Noctua NH-U14S, EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), Noctua NH-D14, be quiet! Dark 

Zum Gehäuse sag ich mal nix, ich habe da meine eigene Meinung zu Aerocool-Gehäusen....

@TE: Wenn Du schmerzfrei bist, dann kannst Du das Gehäuse oberhalb des ausblasenden Lüfters mit der Blechschere für die Schlauchdurchführung bearbeiten (habe ich bei meinem Lian-Li auch gemacht....), und den Radi mittels selbstgefertigten Abstandshaltern oben auf das Gehäuse platzieren...


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juni 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> @Goyoma, bist nen kleiner Sparfuchs gell



Ja, bin ich 

Das Case war ja nur ein Vorschlag da es billig ist und oben die zwei Plätze hat, zumal der eh nur im Nebenraum steht und dauerhaft auf 100 Prozent läuft.


----------



## 3-way (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*

Nimm einen der Kühler die Icedaft gepostet hat. Vorzugsweise den Scythe oder -wenn du stark übertakten möchtest- den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro.

Die (Kompakt)Wasserkühlungen sind nur bedingt besser. Wenn du 2x12cm Lüfterplätze hast oder 2x14cm Lüfterplätze hast wäre die H100 oder H110 eine Überlegung. In deinem Fall aber ganz klar einer der beiden Luftkühler.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*

Flex oder Dremel vorhanden?

alternativ n guten luftkühler nehmen.


----------



## jemkein (17. Juni 2014)

Dann werde ich wohl zu einem Kühler greifen ^^
Jedoch welchen?
Welchen empfehlt ihr für maximale Leistung?
Lautstärke ist ziemlich egal ^^
Ich habe 14cm Bis zur Außenwand platz.
Nach links zur Wand 7cm nach unten zur GraKa cm und nach oben 6cm.

Falls kein guter reinpasst möglichst noch ein Gehäuse dazu ^^
Kosten gesamt bis zu 150€ wären gut


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*

Also so als Idee, hab ich mit meiner H100 gemacht:

Den 120er Lüfterausschnitt am Heck "geöffnet" und oben etwas ausgeschnitten um die Schläuche gut druchführen zu können.
Dann die H100 Rückseitig mit Abstandsbolzen am 120er Auschnitt befestigt. Ähnlich dem Vorschlag von Icedaft, nur an der Rückseite verbaut. 

Nachteil ist aber dass man eventuell nicht mehr alle Anschlüsse, speziell GPU erreicht, bzw. verdeckt werden. 
In meinem Fall war der ein DVI-Anschluss von der GPU verdeckt, ging also grad noch den den 2ten zu benutzen.
In jedem Fall genau anschauen bevor die Blechschere angesetzt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*

Moderativer Hinweis:



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 2.6 Sonstiges
> ...
> - Doppel-Posts, dass heißt zwei aufeinanderfolgende Beiträge des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen Abstand, sind zu vermeiden. Für Ergänzungen gibt es die „Bearbeiten“-Funktion.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü (H100i) in "Normales" Gehäuse ohne Kompakt WaKü Platz*

Nur keine Mühe^^ er hat schon nen neuen Thread.


----------

